# pb synchro ipad avec iphoto



## mijothi (9 Février 2011)

La tentative de passer des"évènements" d'iphoto sur l'ipad en cliquant sur itunes, ipad, photos, synchroniser les évènements sélectionnés, appliquer se heurte à l'affichage du message "voulez-vous supprimer les app chargés sur votre ipad", dont la réponse "non" me fait revenir à la case départ!
merci pour un avis pertinent.


----------



## mijothi (27 Février 2011)

...moi-même.
Cliquez sur accepter "la suppression des apps"; ça n' a aucune conséquence!


----------

